# HAAD/DHA license



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone have this license/know of anyone that has one?

I am a lab anaylst and would be looking for similar work over there. I've seen a few jobs advertised online but they require this license and I was checking out the websites as I thought it was just nurses/doc's that need it but it's lab techs also. 

Does anyone know what's involved in the exam? is it role-specific? Do you do it online?

thanks


----------

